# How often are you riding now?



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

So being laid off im logging stupid miles at 57 years old, did 200 for March 450 for the year with 58,000 feet climbed. 

Question is after 20-30 miles with 3000-4000' climbed on each ride, how many days are you resting to recover? 

Im resting 2 days, how about you?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

In my late 50's I was doing around 6000 road miles a year with lot's of climbing. No probs riding successive hard days with a day or two off. In my late 60's, it's two days between hard rides.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I used to ride every single day of the year, rain, snow, ice. 

These days, I am riding a lot lot less as there is no where to go each day.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Every day lately unless they close the trails. 

Then I'll ride twice / day.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

I am 56 years old and qualify as fit so I have no physical need to take time off from exercise.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I’m riding more sincevdaylight savings started, probably four times a week.

I’m on a week vacation now, was supposed to go riding in UT/AZ, but decided to stay home, do I’m riding every day and building trails.

Added neatly a mile of trail, repurposed a dirt road into flow, added a flow trail in a drainage, and added a flow down another old access.

Time to get my irrigation started ...


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Too many people out on the trails and pathways around here anyways. Best to stay away from them. I get to my fishing spots via residential roadways and as little on pathways as possible. 

Far far too many people out with their dogs and children, causing havoc.


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

some of you geezers have knees of steel. main thing that keeps me from riding hard on consecutive days, or doing anything hard with the legs i find. 

yeah the trails, lakes and rivers here in the stix are busier than ever even mid day. went to go trout fishing with the wife late this afternoon, small local lake, place was jammed. never seen more than 2 or 3 vehicles there before. must have been 30 today.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2020)

I’m riding once a week...too many people out, during the lockdown.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Turning 59 in a couple of days. Weather permitting, I ride every chance I get, which usually works out to 5+ days a week close to year 'round. I've been fortunate at my age to not have anything to slow me down. Knock on wood. I know my heart is pumping better than ever (made significant anti-bratwurst diet changes a couple of years ago)! Still keeping up with 30 somethings. 

Regarding recovery... I've been thinking about that recently. I guess I don't really allow time for recovery since I ride nearly daily (in addition to bad weather weight workouts). I never have. At this point, I have no plans to start adding recovery time. Maybe when I get old! 

As for crowds on trails during the COVID-19 party... I tend to favor more technically challenging, rock garden kinda trails. They don't see near the traffic XC type of trails do.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm still shooting for 4-5 days a week, with a few days for weights/lifting/etc, and some needed recovery. I'm well over 1000 miles for this year already and plan to keep on going especially now that spring is here and the weather continues to improve.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Starting a training plan made me realize how important recovery is. Mine has me off the bike 2 days a week and every 5th week is a recovery week, still ride during recovery weeks but just not as long. Recovery is an important part of building fitness, you can't make real gains without it.

Been slacking a little since this Covid19 $hit though, kind of lost my mojo.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Just got a new bike built up + working from home = riding almost every day.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I generally ride May-September (some in April and some in October) in the Wasatch, so most climbs begin at about 6500 feet.
Age 67, last year was 1200 miles of trail riding, not counting road or lift served.
About 175,000 feet of climbing. So about 200+ miles, 30,000+ of climbing per month, I guess. It's "math in public" so it may be off some.
So far, did get in one 3 day trip with my son to Moab before they shut down.
I'm retired, so that doesn't vary much. I just ride when I want and don't if I don't feel like it. I took up telemark about 15 years ago and generally get 80+ days a year (76 this year, before they shut the lifts down) which really helps with leg strength and endurance transition to biking.

No trails are dry yet, so I've been snowshoeing.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm in between jobs and generally try to keep the mileage about the same (average ~300 miles per month / ~3700 miles per year). 

As I approach closer to 400 miles in a month (when it is warmer outside or during the months where the weather cooperates exceptionally well) I tend not to enjoy pedaling as much and there are more aches and pains.

I was doing Leadville training rides with a buddy who won the "lottery" for entry this year. He aimed for 5k of elevation each ride (in 20-30 miles) at a clip that was a bit more aggressive than my preferred slacker pace. After those rides: 2 days rest for some less intense riding and 3 days if I was doing something more taxing (50+ mile single speed MTB ride or fast pace shorter ride).


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Still twice per week (Saturday and Sunday) I work Monday to Friday


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

30 miles today with a 4,300 climb, the 3 days rested really helped and I was able to get er done a lot faster then normal. I ride slow to pace myself and there is no way, without a few days off I could ride this tomorrow.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

I typically try and get out before the volcano blows, usually 3 or 4 times a week. She blows pretty often.
My trails are pretty much right out my door, so I usually leave my ride saddled and tied up to a tree in case I need to hit the trail like right now.
If I need to transport, like I did today, I have to get all my duks in a row before I can even think of mashing my old Idaho spud: fix the roof, feed the chickens, unplug the toilet, split wood, yada, yada, yada, plus lots of other honey dos, and finally a wee bit of mothers milk for me, .
Then I can go, if I still want to. Today there are too many flatlanders out on the trails due to the "virus." That's probably going to kill some of my mojo for getting away from it all. So we'll see if I continue with my every other day regularity, what with having to pull over every five minutes for the Smiths and their five kids and their dog to stumble by.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Every day the trails are dry

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

tubbnation said:


> Just got a new bike built up + working from home = riding almost every day.


Same here. No commute means hitting the trails when the sun comes up and still making it to work on time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Still not at all here. Only managed a very small amount this year so far due to illnesses. I pray I am able to get back on the bike some time!


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

Over 60...average 3X/week year round. During fall/winter there's lots of night rides after work due to daylight savings time. I don't log things but average ride is 2hrs of fairly technical singletrack and about 10-12 miles which is around 1500 miles/year. Locations I ride don't have much traffic so crowds are never an issue (lucky!). Occasionally I will do back to back which doesn't kill me but the day or 2 of recovery helps.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Right now, my wife and I ride our road bikes three days a week. We have easy access to rural roads where we may encounter another rider going the opposite direction but that's about it.

I plan to get on dirt this week but that depends on how empty the trails are. 

We've hiked them a couple times and didn't encounter any groups, just the occasional solo hiker/runner or a couple and everyone practiced proper social distancing. If I see too many cars in the lot, I'll pass it up.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

rockerc said:


> Still not at all here. Only managed a very small amount this year so far due to illnesses. I pray I am able to get back on the bike some time!


I'm rooting' for you here, RC. Meanwhile, I haven't thrown a leg over my town/gravel bike since that 38 mile mis-adventure about 5 days ago. Gotta get back on the horse, I guess.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Radium said:


> I'm rooting' for you here, RC. Meanwhile, I haven't thrown a leg over my town/gravel bike since that 38 mile mis-adventure about 5 days ago. Gotta get back on the horse, I guess.


Yikes! Go for it 

Every time I go in the garage I look wistfully at the bike. The weather is just perfect right now, but I simply cannot manage it. Last time I went out it was too much and I didn't really go hard. I am hiking tho, managing about an hour or two at the very most on easy trails, so I get to enjoy the wildflowers at least


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Went for a 10 mile cruise yesterday to see whats happening, a few casuals/recreationals (aka people) out and about. Once it warms up those darn casuals will be enmass everywhere, blocking my commute.


----------



## OldBlue950 (Dec 1, 2016)

I'm just starting to get back into shape after not biking much at all last year (other than 3 mile dog-walk rides every day) and much lighter biking than I'd like the previous 4 years. I'm primarily a road biker, with one knee bone on bone although that doesn't limit my biking much. I was working long hours, crap jobs that left me exhausted at the end of the day with no energy/interest/time in riding. Now I'm riding every day with rare exceptions, but just now getting back to 2 hour rides on my road bike, which was my easy almost-everyday ride just a few years ago. When I did a hard and fast 2 hours the other day I took 1 day of rest, and did a slow and easy 2 hours today. Planning to do a 3 to 3.5 hour later this month, if i live that long. I just listen to the body. If it doesn't feel like being pushed, I don't push it. Much. Definitely need to get in better shape before I move to 7500 feet for the summer.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm riding 5-6 days/week and it's been great. But I'm right on the edge of some overuse issues, tendonitis, knee pain. Need to back it off a notch.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I’ll admit it, I’m spoiled to death, out my garage I have five miles of purpose built single track with climbing trails, flow, tech, and next week I start on the trials course.

Being quarantined at my house just means more riding and lots of digging 🙄

Last week I was on a vacation, stayed home for the virus, rented a digger, built four new trail sections, raked eight hours a day, finished the last trail section at 8pm and then it snowed and rained 👍

Tomorrow it starts warming up, temps expected near seventy, so there’ll be plenty of after work light for riding.

You all need to come for a visit 😊


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Sunshine, blue, blue sky, 65 degrees...looking like a ride day.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

Nurse Ben said:


> You all need to come for a visit 😊


Thank you. If you get up to Auburn we can take you out, I have a 30 mile loop that starts a mile from my house. Can be cut to 6 miles, 13 and 20 and 30. Has one of the top 20 trails "culvert loop" which is fun.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*Riding Lots....*

Been off the bike, since Thanksgiving. Now at age 56 - I'm finally enjoying these two bikes:
2017 Santa Cruz Hightower CC XE:








2009 SEVEN Verve Titanium Singlespeed:


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

Practically every day. If it's raining hard, I probably won't ride. But generally for the past 4 weeks, it's 4 days riding with one day off. Ski season was ended, so thank god for bikes that love the woods!


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

66 yo, riding daily to preserve my sanity while working from home.
I ride some residential sections, power lines, trails, lakes, delaware canal. I cover 8 - 10 miles a day with a few 15 to 20+ thrown in a a couple times a week.
On weekends my wife joins me and we have a great time.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

I guess I have not been resting enough, and need to run more. I have been logging so many miles for a new guy, ill get calve pain if I walk a mile. Funny bike muscles are making normal ones sore, but I can hop on the bike and go 30 miles of steep rocly hills


----------



## mvray (Jul 26, 2007)

For the most part daily if free time, especially if a work from home day. Either rail trail or single track, since can ride to both from home.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

The rain just won't go away in SoCal. Zero riding for me.


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

I try and ride 4 days a week, and a min of 100 miles a month. Winter is harder, so spring/summer/fall I try and make up the mileage difference....most of my rides are in the 12 to 17 mile range. I am a public servant and have an essestial job, so busy as ever...my friends not so fortunate.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I was riding every day for a while there. Then the state was talking about closing the trails ...and I was looking forward to having the trails with significantly less traffic like the roads have been. But it started snowing so it'll be a week or so before they're clear and dry again at best.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Rode 40 miles todays, out into the country to a neighboring township and back again. It was peaceful for about 3/4 of the ride, because there was no one around. I have to however ride through areas that have damn casuals, walking, running, w/kids, w/dogs, bicyclists.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

matt4x4 said:


> Rode 40 miles todays, out into the country to a neighboring township and back again. It was peaceful for about 3/4 of the ride, because there was no one around. I have to however ride through areas that have damn casuals, walking, running, w/kids, w/dogs, bicyclists.


It can be difficult navigating the parks around here because everyone is seeking solace there; I can't blame them. I try to keep a reasonable distance.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

2 to 3 days per week, 10+ technicalish miles per ride. Try and do hill repeats at a local park every week at least 1x although that has been hit an miss. Try and ride the trainer 1x per week for a workout. My stuff has been pretty sporadic though as I have other commitments and bad weather. Rode Friday-Sunday this week for about 35 total miles so was a bit sore the last two nights. Weather crappy here so will probably be on the trainer tonight, but have two tires to mount so will see how much time I have.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

matt4x4 said:


> I have to however ride through areas that have damn casuals, walking, running, w/kids, w/dogs, bicyclists.


Damn casuals having fun with their kids and dogs, I am SERIOUS about my leisure time!


----------



## alazgr8 (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm 63 and just got back into riding after a 20 year break. I bought a Turner 5 Spot, because I want to work my way into riding off road, for now I'm road riding 6-7 days a week. I have an 8 mile loop I ride that takes me over three freeway overpasses, so that is six 65' climbs on my loop. Stay healthy.

Rick


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Trails in my neck of the world dried out a while ago, even before the stay at home orders went out, but ever since then, it's been family hour just about everywhere you go. Can't get into the higher trails because of snow right now, but since we had low snowpack this year, that will be earlier than norml, especially with 70+ degree days like today. 
To compensate, I have found I ride farther now, but at a lower intensity...taking my time and enjoying breathing the cleaner air and the better visibility that less traffic is giving us. Even before the world turned upside down, we had the best air we've had for years this past winter. I was out every day then, and pretty much every day now.
Being a retired senior does have its bennies.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mudflap said:


> Trails in my neck of the world dried out a while ago, even before the stay at home orders went out, but ever since then, it's been family hour just about everywhere you go. Can't get into the higher trails because of snow right now, but since we had low snowpack this year, that will be earlier than norml, especially with 70+ degree days like today.
> To compensate, I have found I ride farther now, but at a lower intensity...taking my time and enjoying breathing the cleaner air and the better visibility that less traffic is giving us. Even before the world turned upside down, we had the best air we've had for years this past winter. I was out every day then, and pretty much every day now.
> Being a retired senior does have its bennies.


So you live near the Whiteclouds? Stanley or ??

It's beautiful up that way, but I struggle with the cold and dark, which is why we moved to Nevada from WA.

I miss the long summer days.

We had a light winter, so the alpine stuff is opening sooner than normal, can't wait to start getting up high, TRT and beyond.

I'm going to start looking into high alpine rides that I haven't done, make a point to travel south to get the uncommon stuff, maybe even go for a multi day to spice things up.

If the quarantine ends, we have a week trip to Bend in June, the girls are taking a riding class, me and the boy are gonna ride till we drop!


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

67 y.o. - was riding 3 -4 days per week but struggling with knee pain from over use back in January. A couple days ago I swapped out the chain ring for an oval - end of knee pain! Now will try to get up to 5 days with longer mileage. Trail system is 200 yds from my driveway.


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

russinthecascades said:


> 67 y.o. - was riding 3 -4 days per week but struggling with knee pain from over use back in January. A couple days ago I swapped out the chain ring for an oval - end of knee pain! Now will try to get up to 5 days with longer mileage. Trail system is 200 yds from my driveway.


Speaking of oval chainrings.....you noticed that big of a change?


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

gerryl said:


> Speaking of oval chainrings.....you noticed that big of a change?


Since January I've had to start slower to warm up my knees, and frequently go to a lower gear when pushing a section. With the oval I am able to ride in my normal gearing with no knee issuing. I had an oval on a previous bike and noticed a slight change but didn't have knee issue then. This time it's a dramatic change for the better.
Yeti sb5.5, X01 with 30T Absolute Black oval.


----------



## gerryl (Aug 10, 2014)

russinthecascades said:


> Since January I've had to start slower to warm up my knees, and frequently go to a lower gear when pushing a section. With the oval I am able to ride in my normal gearing with no knee issuing. I had an oval on a previous bike and noticed a slight change but didn't have knee issue then. This time it's a dramatic change for the better.
> Yeti sb5.5, X01 with 30T Absolute Black oval.


A co-worker put an oval on this gravel grinder and is thinking of replacing all his chainrings (1x) to oval.

I am pretty slow uphill, but usually able to run a gear or two below my granny gear on double track / steeper paved roads. Building up a 29er hardtail, and I was thinking of going oval.

Thank you.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

gerryl said:


> Building up a 29er hardtail, and I was thinking of going oval.
> 
> Thank you.


So im a bit green and new to this, but this year I have climbed 72,000 feet and hit 638 miles. I was running a 32t oval and love it, but climbing 4000 feet in a day and 30 miles, was kickin my ass. So as far as ovals go, remember a 32t oval will feel like a 34t going up steep hills. For this reason I just switched to a 30t wolftooth oval, and it was an awesome switch. Rode 30 miles this morning, and got my new ring in the mail and installed it with some new 175mm cranks instead of 170mm. So far im loving the switch to a smaller ring. I was tired and my driveway is steep and I use the 50t gear to climb up. It was a lot easier to make the climb while tired. Glad I went down a size.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> So you live near the Whiteclouds? Stanley or ??...


Boise, and you - Reno?
We have a house at Smiley creek where I used to winter but too old for that now. Now warm sunny days and no snow gets my mojo fired up.
BTW, thanks for being out there on the front lines. Takes a lot of courage and dedication to put your life on the line day in and day out. Same goes for police and fire, they get their hands dirty too.
Take care and stay healthy!







Smiley creek, the "last" resort...in beautiful downtown Sawtooth City.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Rode 40 miles today, with the nice weather lots of people out and about but lots of Lycra's out spinning in the sun today, blowing red lights and stop signs, speeding in playground zones..... as they usually do.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

matt4x4 said:


> Rode 40 miles today, with the nice weather lots of people out and about but lots of Lycra's out spinning in the sun today, blowing red lights and stop signs, speeding in playground zones..... as they usually do.


In addition to those things I also knock over little old ladies and yell obscenities at children.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice resort 😊

We live in the grand capital city, only got a freeway two years ago, kinda of a rough and tumble state, funny place to live.



mudflap said:


> Boise, and you - Reno?
> We have a house at Smiley creek where I used to winter but too old for that now. Now warm sunny days and no snow gets my mojo fired up.
> BTW, thanks for being out there on the front lines. Takes a lot of courage and dedication to put your life on the line day in and day out. Same goes for police and fire, they get their hands dirty too.
> Take care and stay healthy!
> ...


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> Nice resort...


Lots of history at the last resort from the 70's and 80's when Jodie, a wild and sexually active city girl turned cow girl, ran the place, with her mostly young, female crew. Back then it was open all winter, and in February had the annual Smiley Creek Dance and Fight. People came from miles around, including Ketchum/Sun Valley. It was a wild time with few real fights. I met my other half there in 1978, and we're still putting up with each other!


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

mudflap said:


> from the 70's and 80's
> It was a wild time with few real fights.


Today people would just bring their knives and guns to a fist fight rather then use their fists. Not only that, but there would be no 1v1, they gotta bring help to fight.



mudflap said:


> Ketchum/Sun Valley.


Very nice area


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Just been doing a few short rides within our lockdown rules (Scotland)

For most of it my social distance would have been 100s of metres or more.

For my old man on an almost as old bike effort



Gave my single speed a blast too, it's a great way to check your legs and lungs are still working.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Now that our main trails have dried out, I’m riding every 1-2 days depending on my schedule. Working from home gives me more flexibility to squeeze in a midday ride - or at least makes it easier to take advantage of the flexibility I already had. Our city backs up to open public lands, so it’s easy to get onto the trails.


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

Four days a week in the #uc in NJ.

Also, two days a week of trail maintenance for upper body.

Today was just over 16 miles, one blue heron and a red tail fox who had a white tipped tail. Sublime.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Still riding about the same amount, 5-6 days a week and try to do two to three hours a day. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

matt4x4 said:


> Rode 40 miles today, with the nice weather lots of people out and about but lots of Lycra's out spinning in the sun today, blowing red lights and stop signs, speeding in playground zones..... as they usually do.


It's how we have fun! Your playgrounds are open? That's odd...


----------

